# Good Luck Ruth (Dolphin01) and Maz1980 for tomorrow!!



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Ruth and Maz

Wishing you both lots of love luck and positive vibes

for ur appts tomorrow

Hope they go well

      

Love Emxxx​


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Good luck Ruth & Maz!


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

GOOD LUCK GIRLS, EVERYTHING IS CROSSED FOR YOU. 
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

GOOD LUCK YOU 2!!
bout time too!!!!  

Nic


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Thankyou so much ladies....
You will be the first to know how I get on when we get home...
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

both of you for tomorrow!   all goes well for you both! 

Axxxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2006)

awww thanks girls, like ruth i will post after my appt, it aint til 1;30 but hopefully we will be getting great news from ruth in the morning.

i cant believe its finally happening (after my first appt for 2nd oct got cancelled  )

thanks for all your help girls, i would call you all my rocks but they are ugly so i will call you all my diamonds 

ruth, here we go babe. looks like we will poss be cycle buddies   good luck, although im sure you wont need it    

love maz xxx


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Same right back at you Maz.....
Good luck tomorrow hun....


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Ruth, Maz - GOOD LUCK LADIES   although I am sure everything is going to be A-OK for both of you                

Love
Tracy
xxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Good luck ladies

Kate xxxxxx


----------

